# PLAY THE LB CUPID GAME



## REO (Feb 14, 2015)

*Welcome everyone to the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???
For February, For Valentines day shoot that special heart and you will win a prize!*

*Poor Cupid has been working over time! His job isn't yet finished and he has 100 more hearts he needs to shoot with Love arrows! Alas! His quiver is empty, he's out of arrows and he needs your help!
There are 100 hearts! TWO of those 100 hearts have a prize attached! Shoot the right one and you win a prize! Now, everyone grab a love arrow and help Cupid!*









*The generous sponsor for this months "First place"winner is:*
Lisa Caldwell!!!




*http://www.minitack.com*
*Thank you so much Lisa!!!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*CLICK THIS LINK to view our contest information and a list of our generous sponsors for 2015! *
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, please be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email me!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*
2 numbers have been PRESELECTED before the game started. THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!
The SAME preselected numbers stay the same until those numbers have been guessed! Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.

SO! All you have to do Each day is Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100. ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL THE PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.
PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD. A day is midnight to midnight CST.
NOTE: IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL! So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!

If you win, be sure to thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous sponsors!
When the preselected numbers have been guessed - this thread will be CLOSED.

*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*
Both winners are to email their name and mailing address to me (Robin). [email protected]
The 2 winning names will be put in a jar and one name drawn out will get the "Grand prize" the other will receive the runner-up prize.

The winners will be posted here:
#1 *RENEE*
#2* amysue*

Many, many thanks to the sponsors who donate our nice prizes!!!
Have a blessed day! Robin, Debby & the LB Team

*Let the FUN begin! *

To see our sponsors who donate items for the GRAND PRIZE WINNERS click here to go to the monthly contests page.
READ THIS TOO!!
Anyone wanting to help us keep the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it! -Robin


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll shoot the first arrow at 15 Cupid!

I love his blond cap of curls Robin!


----------



## atotton (Feb 14, 2015)

44


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 14, 2015)

37


----------



## amysue (Feb 14, 2015)

29, please.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 14, 2015)

14


----------



## Brody (Feb 14, 2015)

42


----------



## Renee (Feb 14, 2015)

63 for me


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Feb 14, 2015)

7 please


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 14, 2015)

36


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2015)

HAPPY VALENTNE'S DAY to everyone in my forum family!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 14, 2015)

64


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 14, 2015)

# 10

can't seem to get the "post" to work


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Feb 14, 2015)

77


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2015)

11


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 15, 2015)

Sunday's guess=97


----------



## REO (Feb 15, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## Renee (Feb 15, 2015)

53 for Sunday


----------



## atotton (Feb 15, 2015)

91


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 15, 2015)

30


----------



## amysue (Feb 15, 2015)

13 for Sunday's guess please.


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2015)

8


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm thinking # 81 Did anyone else wake up to minus 20 degrees?


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 15, 2015)

3


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Feb 15, 2015)

25


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2015)

89


----------



## REO (Feb 15, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## Brody (Feb 15, 2015)

28 for me today please


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 15, 2015)

88



I need some good luck.This year has been bad luck year so far



(my husband had a stoke in Jan thank God he is okay)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 15, 2015)

4 please


----------



## madmax (Feb 15, 2015)

51


----------



## REO (Feb 15, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Feb 15, 2015)

11


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll be back later today! I have to go to bed now


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 16, 2015)

MBHorses....I'm sorry to hear about your husband and that things are tougher than normal. I'll say prayers for you.

Rest well Cupid-Robin!

My guess is 82 for Monday.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 16, 2015)

Melissa, so sorry to hear about your hubby, hope he is on the mend.

Anyway, I'm going to chose the age I wish I was again,....21 for Monday.


----------



## Brody (Feb 16, 2015)

38 for Monday for me! This round seems to be a challenging one with no winners yet!


----------



## amysue (Feb 16, 2015)

2 for today please.


----------



## madmax (Feb 16, 2015)

39


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone for prayers for my husband it means alot the bad luck keeps pouring my grandma passed away last night.






I would like to guess 1


----------



## atotton (Feb 16, 2015)

9


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 16, 2015)

94


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Feb 16, 2015)

6


----------



## Renee (Feb 16, 2015)

71 for Monday


----------



## chandab (Feb 16, 2015)

5


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Feb 16, 2015)

55


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 16, 2015)

76


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2015)

Aw sweetie, I'm SO sorry you lost your grandma! Prayers for you and that your husband recovers well. HUGS

Not yet!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 16, 2015)

35 for me today


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 16, 2015)

#79 please


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2015)

not yet!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 17, 2015)

74

MBHorses....Offering moral support from NC here. Even though we all are just internet friends, we do care when someone is going through the tough times. I hope your family continues to cope well and that your husband recovers quickly. {{{Hug}}}


----------



## Renee (Feb 17, 2015)

17 for Tuesday


----------



## REO (Feb 17, 2015)

*Renee* you got one! Email me your info [email protected]


----------



## Brody (Feb 17, 2015)

22 for my guess today


----------



## madmax (Feb 17, 2015)

*45*


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 17, 2015)

68


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you all for your prayers it means the world to me


----------



## atotton (Feb 17, 2015)

47


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 17, 2015)

31


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Feb 17, 2015)

18


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2015)

34


----------



## Renee (Feb 17, 2015)

Yippie....I got one!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 17, 2015)

27 for today Please


----------



## amysue (Feb 17, 2015)

I would like to try #3 today please, thank you.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 17, 2015)

66 my age


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 17, 2015)

85


----------



## REO (Feb 17, 2015)

Still one left!


----------



## atotton (Feb 18, 2015)

26


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 18, 2015)

78


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 18, 2015)

For Wed. 90


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 18, 2015)

69


----------



## madmax (Feb 18, 2015)

58


----------



## amysue (Feb 18, 2015)

99 please.


----------



## Brody (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, I'll go for 100 I guess


----------



## REO (Feb 18, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 18, 2015)

23


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll try 60.


----------



## madmax (Feb 18, 2015)

oops


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 18, 2015)

62


----------



## chandab (Feb 18, 2015)

70


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Feb 18, 2015)

89


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 18, 2015)

80


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2015)

96 for me today please


----------



## REO (Feb 18, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Feb 18, 2015)

49


----------



## atotton (Feb 19, 2015)

83


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 19, 2015)

59


----------



## madmax (Feb 19, 2015)

46


----------



## Brody (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll split my guess from yesterday in half and go with 50 - I think we're starting to run out of unguessed numbers!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 19, 2015)

42


----------



## amysue (Feb 19, 2015)

12 for today please


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 19, 2015)

For Thursday, 98


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm thinking its #93


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 19, 2015)

Today- Thursday- I will choose 75 !


----------



## REO (Feb 19, 2015)

About 4 people have picked used numbers



Still 26 unused numbers!


----------



## sundancer (Feb 19, 2015)

1 please.

Thank You

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Feb 19, 2015)

100 please ....


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 19, 2015)

41


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Feb 19, 2015)

54


----------



## chandab (Feb 19, 2015)

I've gone through all my usual guesses, will try 45 today


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 19, 2015)

81 For me today, Cheers


----------



## REO (Feb 20, 2015)

3 more people just posted used numbers and wasted their guess


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 20, 2015)

17


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 20, 2015)

For Friday,....86


----------



## atotton (Feb 20, 2015)

84


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 20, 2015)

61


----------



## amysue (Feb 20, 2015)

33 today please.


----------



## Brody (Feb 20, 2015)

How about 16 for today!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 20, 2015)

its gotta be lucky # 72


----------



## madmax (Feb 20, 2015)

*40*


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Feb 20, 2015)

24


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 20, 2015)

Friday- I will choose- 57


----------



## REO (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm so surprised there's still one left!


----------



## horselover161 (Feb 20, 2015)

20 please


----------



## sundancer (Feb 20, 2015)

My Friday guess is 58

Thank You

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 20, 2015)

92


----------



## REO (Feb 20, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## horselover161 (Feb 21, 2015)

32


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 21, 2015)

Hopefully I PAID ATTENTION. ;-)

Today's guess is 67 please.


----------



## REO (Feb 21, 2015)

not yet!


----------



## amysue (Feb 21, 2015)

87 please.


----------



## atotton (Feb 21, 2015)

48


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 21, 2015)

52


----------



## REO (Feb 21, 2015)

YAY!!!! 87 was the number! Amysue wins! Email me your info! [email protected]

GAME OVER! Thanks for playing! Look for our next one in April






Thanks again to our sponsor this month Ozark Tack!


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Feb 22, 2015)

.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 23, 2015)

Congrats to the winners and please share pictures when you get your gifts.

Also a HUGE THANK YOU to Ozark Tack, Robin and all of our gift sponsors. Without them we'd have no fun!!


----------



## amysue (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi all! Received my gift certificate in the mail today. Thank you so very much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Renee (Mar 2, 2015)

I received my prize today....there was a Lil Beginnings pen, refrigerator magnet, large magnet clip and a small calculator. Thanks so much! It was a bright spot in this very long winter!


----------



## REO (Mar 7, 2015)

YAY!!


----------

